# Whiskey Cabinet



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

Here's some pics of a cabinet I have just finished designed for keeping things like single malt or Kentucky sippin' whiskey in.
The cabinet itself is made from Southern Mahogany, an Australian native timber, with book-matched Silky Oak (Lacewood) panels in the doors. The stand is made from Australian Red Ironbark.
The finish is Scandinavian oil and wax.
The unit is approx 1.6m tall. The cabinet itself is 600mm long x 400mm high x 200mm deep.
All joints and the dados for the door panels were done using a Festool Domino.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

That is really nice! My kinda style. Great work. If I were an acoustic guitar I would want to hang out by that cabinet too. 

Brian


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. You picked some cool wood choices. I like the look of the lacewood. Great job. Red


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Krenov-ish always brings oohs and ahhs. Very nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rob,
Very nice. Always nice to have a good place to keep your hootch. 
Mike Hawkins:drink:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mike! See? I told you so....


Great job, Oz. I'm not much on the exotic lumber, but you've really brought it together nicely. Super work.

smitty


----------



## mrnagrom (Oct 8, 2008)

wow. beautiful work like that deserves something better than johnny walker red.. I think they distill that stuff out of cat pee.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm more of a single malt scotch guy but I know good woodworking when I see it. Very nice cabinet, Rob!


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks good, would look better with a full bottle of "Bookers" in it, and me standing there.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozrob I like your new whiskey cabinet. The doors are outstanding. When I drank it was only the best of fine wines for me. Boones Farm Strawberry Hill, Maddog 20/20 Or taquila on ice. LOL

By the way, Its ok to take the warning tags off the mini blind strings.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Thats Tennessee Sippin' whiskey...*

Now I can't deny Ky make some good burbon.
Whats the deal with single malt?


----------



## mrnagrom (Oct 8, 2008)

hah.. md 20/20..

i spent a summer in marthas vineyard with 4 friends and a house.. we survived on "bum wine" big bottles of port and md 20/20..

we spent an entire summer yelling at celebrities... "aren't you that slutty girl from the real world"..... "hey man, didn't you used to be in stuff, what happened".


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

very nice, but get some blue label in there!!


----------



## mrnagrom (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm going to vote laphroaig 15/30. Thats just my personal preference, I like mossy single malts.

I've had blue label and can't really rationalize the price, it is better than red or black but it still has a pretty boring flavour..


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone,
I'm not a drinker anymore, so JW red for the LOML was all we had in the house.
Must take those tags off the blinds too!!:smile:

Regards,

Rob


----------

